# Keeping osprey out of koi pond?



## Tangeh

I used to keep koi in a pond in the backyard... they're super friendly beautiful fish and were really fun to have around. I trained them to eat out of my hand and everything! Unfortunately we started seeing osprey hanging around in the trees by the pond (we did see one dive in and steal a fish once, but we managed to scare it off and it dropped the fish who turned out to be okay), and eventually the fish all disappeared so I can surmise what happened.

I didn't restock the pond last year (we took the opportunity to replace the entire lining), but the osprey would almost do a "fly-by" every so often and it wasn't uncommon to see them perched in the trees above the pond. It's almost like they're waiting for me to put more fish in. :-(

Google is yielding few results, so... anybody have experience and/or suggestions on how to keep the osprey out?? I don't want to put more fish in only for them to be eaten. :/


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

I know people use fake plastic snakes to keep pest birds away... Maybe use a fake anaconda or something? What eats ospreys?


----------



## Tangeh

haveyouhadyourteayet said:


> I know people use fake plastic snakes to keep pest birds away... Maybe use a fake anaconda or something? What eats ospreys?


I... I don't think anything eats ospreys. :-? It's a type of raptor and as far as I know those are typically at the top of their food chains. I live in Canada anyways. Snakes are rare and harmless.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

I'm seeing that bigger birds of prey can sometimes bully them, maybe get a giant eagle thing? 
Also saw that they can be drowned if they go for a fish that's too big - you could rig up an osprey trap. Some delicious salmon looking decoy... that pulls down into the water when it gets pulled upwards? 

Idk if it's learned or genetic, but try putting some bright colored fake snakes out there, see if they avoid it.


----------



## Tangeh

I'm pretty sure it's illegal to kill birds of prey (I wouldn't feel okay drowning the things regardless).

The giant eagle and snakes would at least scare off the neighbourhood kids that love our backyard, hahaha.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove

I don't own koi but I do love researching fish. Around a year ago in my readings I saw that you can cover a koi pond with netting. This may be more unsightly and annoying but it still may be better than losing your fish. There are various resources online that can teach you how to build a custom cover or you can buy one.


----------



## Tangeh

I own netting and we just kinda draped it over the pond, but I was worried about the fish getting stuck in it so we took it off. I think what you're supposed to do is tie it over the pond, but it's kinda hard because one half of the pond is a large waterfall and I could only get over there by physically getting into the pond... and even then idk what I'd tie it to. I'd have to make sure the waterfall wouldn't hit it too... meh. Something to look into, anyways.


----------



## sandybottom

could you use tent stakes to tightly secure it over the inhabited sections of the pond? i do not think you would have to put it right up to the waterfall.i would not think the osprey could fit through.


----------



## Hallyx

The best Osprey deterrent I've ever seen was monofilament fishline strung across the pond at random angles and intervals, inches above the surface; sort of a large-skein do-it-yourself net with spaces big enough for you to do maintenance. 

You can hardly see it but, I guarantee you, the Osprey can ....and will avoid it.


----------



## Tangeh

I like the fishing line idea, if the osprey would truly avoid that. Less unsightly than the net, for sure. I'll look into it when it warms up (we had a blizzard and two feet of snow two days ago... so uh probably mid-May).


----------



## missavgp

good luck, and I know what you mean. I'm in Ottawa now but I'm from New Brunswick, near Moncton. Here they are complaining that it hasn't warmed up like it usually does yet and "oh it's so cold and there's so much snow!" lol try being from the east coast where winter lasts almost till June and it's not unheard of or even uncommon to get snow in May.


----------



## amphirion

works for smaller birds... might be worth finding out if it works against larger ones
http://www.birdsandblooms.com/blog/a-shiny-solution-to-deter-birds-from-fruit-trees/


----------



## jadaBlu

Home depot sells this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bird-B-G...u=205116126&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969

There are many decorative domes and nets out there

http://www.elitepondcovers.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/et_temp/torrence-01-264517_960x447.jpg

I've seen some that look like this food cover with finials. You could make your own with PVC painted green with krylon for plastic and with netting attached with green zip ties. Old curtain finials could go on top.

http://rcdn-3.fishpond.co.nz/0035/556/397/52512918/6.jpeg

Here is DIY example:

http://www.thepondforum.com/showthread.php/244-DIY-Pond-Winter-Leaf-Cover-Build?


----------



## Ghostie

I use a fake alligator head. Gators are our state reptile so needless to say that the ospreys around here know what they are XD


----------



## nel3

id probably go with netting. I don't have any personal experience with bird deterrence for ponds. I did see a documentary where they had to protect some medium sized birds (ducks??) from eagles and falcons. they didn't use the smallest mesh for nets but one that was just big enough to let the protected birds get through and just a bit too small for the predatory birds to get though safely. it has been a long time since I saw that episode so I don't remember just how big the netting was but it worked well for them.

though the plastic pond defender does sound like it could also work.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

There are alligators in Louisiana?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jaysee

haveyouhadyourteayet said:


> There are alligators in Louisiana?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Uhhhhhh, YEAH!!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Highly sarcastic lol


----------



## jaysee

Haha since you mentioned alligators, did you know we have crocodiles down south as well? I just learned that the other day.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Oh I know. I know dude who just killed two rattlers under his porch. The south is trying to kill you.


----------



## Ghostie

jaysee said:


> Haha since you mentioned alligators, did you know we have crocodiles down south as well? I just learned that the other day.



Yeah, American crocodile. Saw one while visiting Florida.

Speaking of the south trying to kill you, I nearly stepped on a gator in my fishing pond...


----------

